# Need a mentor.....



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone in the Dayton Ohio area want to mentor. Looking for someone whom can guide me and help me become a better all around archer. Can at times see me shoot and such. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there, on one has answered your q.............. contact your dnr. or you dept of conservation, we do this here so im sure someone there will help.


----------

